# Il paraissait très anxieux d'aboutir.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il paraissait très anxieux d'aboutir.* ?= Sembrava molto ansioso di riuscire / avere successo.


----------



## brian

Forse _riuscir*ci*_, specialmente se è sottinteso quello che è ansioso di riuscire a fare.


----------



## alenaro

brian8733 said:


> Forse _riuscir*ci*_, specialmente se è sottinteso quello che è ansioso di riuscire a fare.



Oui, mais je dirais que les deux sont possibles. Non, dans ce cas vraiment, je prefere la solution de BenVitale. Comme tu Brian dis, _riuscirci _devrait etre utilisé si on a specifié _quoi_. En italien on peut utiliser le verb à l'infinitif dans tous ces cas.


----------



## Corsicum

Peut-on utiliser indifféremment dans ce cas ?
Pour anxieux : _angoscioso,_
Aboutir c’est finir aussi , terminer, accomplir sa tache ? _compiere_


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Peut-on utiliser indifféremment dans ce cas ?
> Pour anxieux : _angoscioso,_
> Aboutir c’est finir aussi , terminer, accomplir sa tache ? _compiere_



Non, les deux adjectifs ne sont pas pareils. 
_
Angoscioso_: un sentiment ou quelque chose qui exprime ou concerne l'angoisse (oh la la! je lis maintenant que en français On dit _angoisse_ aussi pour dire ce que en italian on appelle _ansia_! _Ansia_ est le nom dont il nait l'adjectif ici dessous).
_Ansioso: _fait allusion surtout aux gens, meme si on peut parler - comme en français je crois - de _"stato emotivo ansioso"_.

Bon, j'ai vu que, en français: 
- _Ansia_ = anxiety = _grandes inquietudes_ ou _anxieté_
- _Angoscia_ = anguish/torment = _angoisse_


----------



## Corsicum

Merci pour votre patience, c'est parfait.


----------

